# Shampoo / Champú



## Aserolf

¡HOLA AMIGOS FOREROS!
Sé que lo correcto, o por lo menos lo aceptado por el DRAE, es *champú*, pero me gustaría saber si en los países hispanos se usa o está cayendo en desuso, y si el escribir *shampoo* se considera spanglish. 

En México veo con frecuencia que en los envases comerciales se utiliza la palabra _*shampoo*_, por ejemplo: shampoo y acondicionador, shampoo para cabello seco, etc. Es muy raro que encuentre envases con la palabra champú. 

Hice una búsqueda en Google, en páginas de español solamente, y para mi sorpresa encontré los siguientes resultados:

*"champú para cabello"* = 3,450 páginas

*"shampoo para cabello"* = 10,100 páginas

Les agradecería infinitamente sus opiniones al respecto.
¡GRACIAS!


----------



## RSalaya

Me parece indignante.


----------



## bb008

Aserolf said:


> ¡HOLA AMIGOS FOREROS!
> Sé que lo correcto, o por lo menos lo aceptado por el DRAE, es *champú*, pero me gustaría saber si en los países hispanos se usa o está cayendo en desuso, y si el escribir *shampoo* se considera spanglish.
> 
> En México veo con frecuencia que en los envases comerciales se utiliza la palabra _*shampoo*_, por ejemplo: shampoo y acondicionador, shampoo para cabello seco, etc. Es muy raro que encuentre envases con la palabra champú.
> 
> Hice una búsqueda en Google, en páginas de español solamente, y para mi sorpresa encontré los siguientes resultados:
> 
> *"champú para cabello"* = 3,450 páginas
> 
> *"shampoo para cabello"* = 10,100 páginas
> 
> Les agradecería infinitamente sus opiniones al respecto.
> ¡GRACIAS!


 

No me había dado cuenta, aunque yo creo que colocan champú en los envases, de todas maneras lo voy a rectificar.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Que pena!!!... pero lamentablemente tienes toda la razón. La mayoría dice: "Shampoo", así vamos perdiendo nuestro español. Poquito a poquito.


----------



## anthodocheio

Vale_yaya said:


> Que pena!!!... pero lamentablemente tienes toda la razón. La mayoría dice: "Shampoo", así vamos perdiendo nuestro español. Poquito a poquito.


¿Así que el origen de la palabra "champú" es español?


----------



## Vale_yaya

anthodocheio said:


> ¿Así que el origen de la palabra "champú" es español?


 
Mira aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champú#Etimolog.C3.ADa

La correcta palabra en español es: Champú.


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Gracias por el enlace!


----------



## 140278

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> ¡Gracias por el link enlace!



Efectivamente, en castellano la palabra shampoo se adapta a champú puesto que no hay *sh *en español y la acentuación es aguda.

Una cosa es como escriben las palabras y otra como deben escribirlas.

Salu2


----------



## María Madrid

No sé si podrías limitar la búsqueda sólo a champú, puesto que "champú para el cabello" es redundante (no hay champú para la piel o para las cutículas. Una cosa muy diferente sería decir "champú para pelo/cabello seco", por ejemplo) y te daría otras cifras. Champú en páginas en español: 560.000. Shampoo en páginas en español: 459.000, aunque veo en los enunciados que salen entremezcladas páginas en inglés. 

Si en España alguien dice o escribe "shampoo" le mirarían con cara rara. Saludos,


----------



## horusankh

María Madrid said:


> No sé si podrías limitar la búsqueda sólo a champú, puesto que "champú para el cabello" es redundante (no hay champú para la piel o para las cutículas. Una cosa muy diferente sería decir "champú para pelo/cabello seco", por ejemplo) y te daría otras cifras. Champú en páginas en español: 560.000. Shampoo en páginas en español: 459.000, aunque veo en los enunciados que salen entremezcladas páginas en inglés.
> 
> Si en España alguien dice o escribe "shampoo" le mirarían con cara rara. Saludos,


Hola María:

No sé como sea en España, pero en México sí que hay champú por lo menos para manos, para tapicería y para alfombras. 

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Ah, qué curioso. Aquí hay champú para las personas y para perros, por ejemplo, pero en cualquier caso son para pelo! Para alfombras o tapicería son simplemente limpiadores. Saludos,


----------



## horusankh

Hola María:

Se me hace raro que no conozcas esos productos, porque me encontré varias empresas españolas que tienen en sus catálogos, tanto champú para tapicería como para moquetas, e incluso para la carrocería de los coches. Pero tal vez allá sea algo demasiado especializado, porque dudo que lo fabriquen sólo para exportarlo .

En fin, lo único que quería decir es que "champú para cabello" no es redundante, puesto que lo hay para otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú pronunciamos *champú*, (no puedo decir nada de su escritura porque no es una palabra que se utilice seguido en comunicaciones escritas) pero por la pequeña investigación que he hecho en mi baño, todas las botellas de este producto colocan *shampoo*, 

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## chics

María Madrid said:


> No sé si podrías limitar la búsqueda sólo a champú, puesto que "champú para el cabello" es redundante (no hay champú para la piel o para las cutículas.


Bueno, en realidad sí... la manera familiar -al menos donde yo vivo- de llamar al "gel íntimo" es _champú de higo_. 
En España no es que _shampoo_ se considere spanglish, se considera *inglés* directamente.


----------



## Heize

En Uruguay todo el mundo dice shampoo ( pronunciado shampú) Si decís champú, te miran con cara rara, como si decís shampoo en España...

Yo también conozco shampoos de otras cosas, no sólo de cabello.


----------



## Prog Lady

Aserolf said:


> En México veo con frecuencia que en los envases comerciales se utiliza la palabra _*shampoo*_, por ejemplo: shampoo y acondicionador, shampoo para cabello seco, etc. Es muy raro que encuentre envases con la palabra champú.



Hola Aserolf:
Yo también, como Erasmo, hice una investigación en mi baño  . En las etiquetas de todos los envases que tengo (son de Argentina) dice *shampoo*.
Y acá casi todo el mundo lo pronuncia "shampú", con "sh" del inglés, sin adaptarlo a "ch".
Saludos


----------



## falbala84

Nosotros somos más originales: escribimos champú y pronunciamos "shampú"


----------



## Jellby

Prog Lady said:


> Y acá casi todo el mundo lo pronuncia "shampú", con "sh" del inglés, sin adaptarlo a "ch".



Pero también dicen "shave", "shuvia" y "sho", ¿no? De hecho podría escribirse "yampú"


----------



## Vale_yaya

falbala84 said:


> Nosotros somos más originales: escribimos champú y pronunciamos "shampú"


 
jajaja.. me hace reír tu comentario porque en Ecuador hacemos exactamente lo mismo. Al menos la mayoría de la gente. Sin embargo, los productos de baño dicen: Shampoo... y no Champú...


----------



## Prog Lady

Jellby said:


> Pero también dicen "shave", "shuvia" y "sho", ¿no? De hecho podría escribirse "yampú"



Sí, es el mismo sonido para todas, pero es raro que adaptemos la escritura a la pronunciación. En el caso de "shampoo", pocas veces vi escrito "shampú". Otros ejemplos: generalmente no escribimos "estándar", a pesar de ser correcta, sino "standard", y lo mismo pasa con "snob". Probablemente haya otras más que se me escapan. 
Ni me imagino el caos que habría si tuviéramos que adaptar la escritura a nuestra pronunciación rioplatense...


----------



## Heize

falbala84 said:


> Nosotros somos más originales: escribimos champú y pronunciamos "shampú"



En el tiempo que he pasado en España ( 5 años) nunca he oído a nadie pronunciar "champú" como "shampú" como hacemos los argentinos y los uruguayos...

¿Segura? 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Vale_yaya said:


> jajaja.. me hace reír tu comentario porque en Ecuador hacemos exactamente lo mismo. Al menos la mayoría de la gente. Sin embargo, los productos de baño dicen: Shampoo... y no Champú...


 
En México también hay muy poca, si no es que ninguna, diferencia entre sh y ch. Todo es CH.

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Heize said:


> *falbala84*
> 
> 
> Nosotros somos más originales: escribimos champú y pronunciamos "shampú"
> 
> 
> 
> En el tiempo que he pasado en España (5 años) nunca he oído a nadie pronunciar "champú" como "shampú" como hacemos los argentinos y los uruguayos... ¿Segura?
Click to expand...

Pero es que falbala es _sevishana _, ¿tú dónde viviste? en Andalucía se pronuncia como ella indica pero en el norte pronunciamos _ch,_ y no _sh_.


----------



## Aserolf

¡Gracias amigos por todos sus comentarios!
La razón de mi pregunta es que me pidieron traducir una carta donde piden a los padres de familia que ayuden a recaudar artículos de tocador como papel de baño, jabón, pasta dental y _*shampoo*_, entre otros.
Tengo varias cartas con diferente redacción, por supuesto, pues cada maestro me da su versión.
La primera vez que la hice escribí *champú*, pero luego me asaltaron las dudas sobre qué es lo más correcto, escribir la palabra aceptada por la RAE o escribir la palabra que vemos en los productos que compramos y que usamos. 
¿Creen que las compañías que elaboran estos productos deban rectificar o creen que usan este vocabulario porque es lo que la población dicta?

¡¡Mil gracias otra vez por todas sus opiniones!!


----------



## María Madrid

horusankh said:


> Se me hace raro que no conozcas esos productos, porque me encontré varias empresas españolas que tienen en sus catálogos, tanto champú para tapicería como para moquetas, e incluso para la carrocería de los coches. Pero tal vez allá sea algo demasiado especializado, porque dudo que lo fabriquen sólo para exportarlo .


Aquí desde luego que existen esos productos, pero te aseguro que jamás he visto un "champú" para carrocerías de cohes o para moquetas. No es ningún sinsentido que el etiquetado se adapte para el país y por eso sí sería natural que en tu país se le dé otra denominación. Saludos,


----------



## Heize

chics said:


> Pero es que falbala es _sevishana _, ¿tú dónde viviste? en Andalucía se pronuncia como ella indica pero en el norte pronunciamos _ch,_ y no _sh_.



¡Ah! ¡No sabía eso! Yo estuve en Sevilla pero no escuché nunca eso . Yo viví en Madrid. 

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Aserolf said:


> ¿Creen que las compañías que elaboran estos productos deban rectificar o creen que usan este vocabulario porque es lo que la población dicta?


 
Siendo estrictos, creo que deberían rectificar sus etiquetas. Aunque luego tendrían que traducir _Eau du toilette_ y cosas así... y no creo que lo hagan porque no sonaría _chic_... 

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## chics

Pues en España sí hay marcas de nuestro país en las que pone agua de colonia, agua de rosas...


----------



## Aserolf

¡Hola!
Por los comentarios parece ser que el término _shampoo _lo utilizan mas en América Latina que en España. 
Pero aún me queda la duda sobre si prevalece lo que las compañías escriben en sus productos y son finalmente éstas las que marcan lo que la población termina usando. O tal vez lo hacen porque es lo que se considera mas _chic_, como nos mencionó Erasmo.
¿Ustedes qué opinan?
¿Si lo escribo así me dirán que es _spanglish_?


----------



## Aserolf

Aquí están unos enlaces sobre el término *champú* aplicado a diferentes productos, no solamente al cabello:
"champú para ropa" - México
"champú para carros" - Costa Rica
"champú para alfombras" - Colombia
"champú para alfombras" - España
"champú para moquetas" - España
No hice la búsqueda con la palabra _shampoo_, pero viendo los resultados de "shampoo para cabello" quizás puedan ser más las páginas.

¡Gracias por sus amables aportes!


----------



## mirx

Aserolf said:


> ¡Hola!
> Por los comentarios parece ser que el término _shampoo _lo utilizan mas en América Latina que en España.
> Pero aún me queda la duda sobre si prevalece lo que las compañías escriben en sus productos y son finalmente éstas las que marcan lo que la población termina usando. O tal vez lo hacen porque es lo que se considera mas _chic_, como nos mencionó Erasmo.
> ¿Ustedes qué opinan?
> ¿Si lo escribo así me dirán que es _spanglish_?


 
Todo depende a que mercado vaya enfocado.

Cómo bien sabes en México no habría absolutamente ningún problema, y lo mismo para ser cierto para toda Latinoamérica. Y sí, desafortunadamente somos una sociedad altamente influenciada por la mercadotecnia, si la palabra era antes desconocida o poco usada es muy probable que las compañias le hayan dado auge.

Mi abuelo, por ejemplo, sigue diciendo jabón para el pelo. Si tuviera que escoger entre champú y shampoo, creo que escogería la segunda porque es la que más ha visto, desafortunadamente no todos tenemos el tiempo o la cultura de revisar en un diccionario cada palabra que usamos, así que tendemos a utilizar lo que nos es más familiar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aserolf

mirx said:


> Todo depende a que mercado vaya enfocado.
> 
> Cómo bien sabes en México no habría absolutamente ningún problema, y lo mismo para ser cierto para toda Latinoamérica. Y sí, desafortunadamente somos una sociedad altamente influenciada por la mercadotecnia, si la palabra era antes desconocida o poco usada es muy probable que las compañias le hayan dado auge.
> 
> Mi abuelo, por ejemplo, sigue diciendo jabón para el pelo. Si tuviera que escoger entre champú y shampoo, creo que escogería la segunda porque es la que más ha visto, desafortunadamente no todos tenemos el tiempo o la cultura de revisar en un diccionario cada palabra que usamos, así que tendemos a utilizar lo que nos es más familiar.
> 
> Un saludo.


Tienes mucha razón *mirx*, ¡gracias por tu respuesta!  Creo entonces que no habrá problema si la dejo como _shampoo_, después de todo, es lo que estamos acostumbrados a ver.

¡Un saludo muy afectuoso a todos!


----------



## María Madrid

Aserolf said:


> "champú para alfombras" - España


Entro en este enlace y me encuentro con que no sólo pone los acentos al revés (tambièn, en lugar de también), cuando los pone sino frases como.

Se diuye 1 litro
Deja a las fibras exentas de espuma de jabòn
Destino: automoviles, oficinas, clinicas, fabricas.

y no sigo...

No creo que semejante despropósito pueda tomarse de referencia de nada salvo de cómo masacrar las normas más elementales de la gramática, ortografía y redacción. Tampoco entiendo ese empeño en intentar demostrar que en España se usa la expresión "champú para alfombras". No es así. En mi casa siempre se han usado productos como éste: http://www.ciao.es/Hurra_espuma_seca_tapiceria__Opinion_853745. Saludos,


----------



## chics

Aserolf said:


> Creo entonces que no habrá problema si la dejo como _shampoo..._


Si es para Méjico, supongo que no. Si es para España, sí...


----------



## Aleko

Hola.
Como decía Heize, en Uruguay todo el mundo dice _shampú_. Puede ser que se escriba como en inglés *shampoo* o incluso que se escriba como la forma castellanizada *champú*, pero jamás van a escuchar a nadie que la pronuncie de esa forma (sonaría bastante raro y hasta tal vez desagradable ).

Lo que pasa es que a diferencia de otras variedades dialectales, la nuestra ya tiene naturalmente el fonema que representa la _sh_ del inglés y lo producimos con la _LL_ o la _Y_, así que para nosotros es totalmente normal pronunciar palabras con ese sonido y no tenemos la necesidad de andar adaptándolas tanto.

Ahora, si se trata de algo de lo que tenés que tener seguridad de qué sería lo más aceptado o no en general, yo supongo que sería mejor que escribieras *champú*, por las dudas... Igual, ¡luego la podés pronunciarla como quieras! 

Saludos


----------



## Uusfiyeyh

Aunque sé que es un hilo viejo. Quería aclarar, junto a lo que comento Aleko, que en Uruguay se escribe y pronuncia Shampoo. Es raro encontrar a alguien que diga o escriba Champú. Y no recomiendo usarla ya que suena raro en Uruguay.


----------



## Rocko!

La primera vez que leí “champú” (hace siglos), pensé que era una broma. Peor es para mí el “cederrón” (porque yo pronuncio “sídirrom”)


----------

